# Agnes and Marge



## ratzzz (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everybody, just joined the forum. Here is a picture of my 2 rats Agnes and Marge. Agnes has the lighter markings. They like to chill out together on the mantel while they watch whats going on in the living room!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are so cute! I like Agnes' color!


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

Awh, how old are they? I love the agouti's expression.


----------



## ratzzz (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure how old they are, I have had them for about 2 months now. When I picked them up they were very small, so I'm guessing they can't be much older than 4/5 months?. Agnes is a bit bigger, not sure if shes any older although shes certainly more greedy than Marge! They were both in the same tank at the pet store I bought them from. They looked healthy and well cared for but I don't think they were handled much as they were both quite timid. Agnes still doesn't like being picked up. Shes happy to run all over me and groom me etc but will always try wriggle away if I try and lift her. Heres some more pics! The last one is Agnes after her first bath, she wasn't too sure of the water but silly her fell in the basin and got soaked!


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

I adopted my crew of three boys when they were around two months as well, but these guys are _really_ shy, and taming's taking a while, but I'm sure they'll come around.  The farthest I've gotten is having them half sitting in my hand while I'm stroking them lightly as they eat, but they don't tolerate that too much. At about the fourth stroke they slink back, stare lustfully at the food, and start grooming. : I can't get over how your girls look so perfect and healthy! Mine are a bit wiry and underweight because of the situation they came from, but still adorable in my opinion. ;D They're still getting used to the water and all; they have one of those terra cotta dishes that go underneath flower pots and are quite good about not spilling it, luckily.  And I love how you set up what I'm assuming is their little playground in the second picture! The boys don't quite have the nerve to be out in the open in their own _cage_ right now. :-\


----------



## CtayTheDumbo (Nov 24, 2010)

Both of them are lovely! Really pretty and unusual markings too! I have one JUST like Angus, female though, born last month, and Marge's marking is probably the most unusual I have seen.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

beautiful! x


----------



## ratzzz (Jun 20, 2011)

CtayTheDumbo said:


> Both of them are lovely! Really pretty and unusual markings too! I have one JUST like Angus, female though, born last month, and Marge's marking is probably the most unusual I have seen.


Yeah, I suppose her markings are quite unusual..pretty cool though . Heres another pic so you can see them better.


----------

